# Boxer saves father/son from gunmen



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bella, a FL boxer, saved a father and his 4 year old child from two gunmen.
Dog saves Bradenton family from gunmen


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Good girl!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a little confused... So Shiloh jumped the fence and is missing now? 

-E


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a good dog, poor Shiloh tho. I hope they find her.


----------

